# brown discharge at 24 weeks



## dippygeek (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi
I've already spoken to the hospital about this and they said to keep an eye on it, but there was nothing they could do if there were any issues at this point anyway.  
I'm just after another opinion, what could it be?  I'm not getting lots of discharge but it is definetly brown and maybe even a little pink now.  
Thanks
Dippy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

as long as it's not bright red, it's less concerning. Have you felt movements today? If it gets heavier or you are still worried, give them a ring back,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## dippygeek (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi
Yes I have felt movements today.  Thank you so much for replying, I've been close to tears all day.  I think I will just go and get everything checked tomorrow if it's still there.


----------

